# About Thomas Vincent



## Epaphroditus (Jan 2, 2005)

Can anyone give me a brief bio on or tell me where to find information about Puritan author Thomas Vincent?

I have searched the web for some time and cannot seem to find any real biographical information about him.

Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 2, 2005)

The only known biographical info is in his book, The True Christians Love to the Unseen Christ, in the introduction.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2006)

He was born in 1634 and died on October 15, 1678. Besides the work which Patrick alluded to, he is famous for writing _The Shorter Catechism Explained_; _God's Terrible Voice in the City_; _Fire and Brimstone in Hell, to Burn the Wicked_; _A spiritual antidote for a dying soul_; _The only Deliverer from the wrath to come_; and other works. He also signed the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter.

It is said of him: "Mr. Thomas Vincent had the whole New Testament and Psalms by heart. He took this [sic] pains, as he often said, 'not knowing but they who took from him his pulpit, might in time demand his Bible also.'" Source: Edmund Calamy, cited in Daniel Neal's _The History of the Puritans_, Vol. III, p. 213-214

[Edited on 7-17-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## MW (Jun 30, 2006)

Imagine memorising all those portions of Scripture, and then having a new minister come along with a new, apparently improved, version of Scripture. Ouch!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2006)

Has anyone seen this video based on Thomas Vincent's book _The True Christian's Love to the Unseen Christ_?


----------



## Epaphroditus (Jul 17, 2006)

If you're talking about the multi part video by Cross TV I have seen it. It is a great series and they spend quite a bit of time on the importance of prayer.

I'd recommend it for anyone who desires to love God more deeply.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Epaphroditus_
> If you're talking about the multi part video by Cross TV I have seen it. It is a great series and they spend quite a bit of time on the importance of prayer.
> 
> I'd recommend it for anyone who desires to love God more deeply.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2006)

Thomas Vincent died on October 15, 1678.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Epaphroditus_
> If you're talking about the multi part video by Cross TV I have seen it. It is a great series and they spend quite a bit of time on the importance of prayer.
> 
> I'd recommend it for anyone who desires to love God more deeply.



Just be careful here, and spiritually discerning. Cross TV is a parachurch ministry run by a non-seminarian who has no theological degrees to speak of, and is persuing being a pastor on his own and (I believe) was just "voted into a Baptist church" affiliated with the Southern Baptist Convention. 

[Edited on 10-15-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## Epaphroditus (Oct 16, 2006)

*Cross TV*



> Just be careful here, and spiritually discerning. Cross TV is a parachurch ministry run by a non-seminarian who has no theological degrees to speak of, and is persuing being a pastor on his own and (I believe) was just "voted into a Baptist church"



It would almost seem from your words Mr. McMahon that you are a little down on Cross TV these days. From your bio on this site you have said the following about your work with the ministry:




> Duties included daily exegesis of principle passages for creating WORD PICTURES, an international and national Christian program centering on Reformed Truths and Puritan works.



Of course I try to discern everything I hear, see and read whether it is straight from the word of God or some other place however without knowing whether your warning on Cross TV comes from true Christian concern or a heart tainted by some bad feelings it is difficult for me to discern your comments. To be fair however I believe I have heard some error on some of the programs though nothing that I believe contravenes biblical doctrine. I haven't seen everything they present by any means but generally on what I have seen I believe they have a pure heart and intent on delivering good solid biblical teaching.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)

There is a biographical sketch of Thomas Vincent in _Meet the Puritans_ ed. by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

Thomas Vincent, _The Vain Securities of the Wicked_


----------

